# [SOLVED] USB suddenly stops working

## grey_dot

The subject started to happen a couple of days ago. Suddenly some (or all at once) usb devices stop working, then after some times start working again. Most common victim is a keyboard, but other devices are also affected. Yet I have some weird messages in dmesg. I tried to google it, but nothing useful was found.

```

[  142.488131] xhci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: WARN Event TRB for slot 2 ep 2 with no TDs queued?

[  142.488314] xhci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: WARN Event TRB for slot 2 ep 0 with no TDs queued?

[  174.477520] xhci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: WARN Event TRB for slot 2 ep 2 with no TDs queued?

[  174.477768] xhci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: WARN Event TRB for slot 2 ep 0 with no TDs queued?

[  187.469160] xhci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: WARN Event TRB for slot 2 ep 2 with no TDs queued?

[  187.469404] xhci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: WARN Event TRB for slot 2 ep 0 with no TDs queued?

[  246.431051] xhci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: WARN Event TRB for slot 2 ep 2 with no TDs queued?

[  246.431296] xhci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: WARN Event TRB for slot 2 ep 0 with no TDs queued?

[  251.671128] usb 7-2: reset full-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[  251.687898] usb 7-2: device descriptor read/all, error 8

[  251.847488] usb 7-2: reset full-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[  251.865111] xhci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: xHCI xhci_drop_endpoint called with disabled ep ffff880221701cc0

[  251.865129] usb 7-2: ep 0x81 - rounding interval to 1024 microframes, ep desc says 2040 microframes

[  252.140909] usb 7-2.1: reset full-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[  252.157607] usb 7-2.1: device descriptor read/all, error 8

[  252.223998] usb 7-2.1: reset full-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[  252.241661] xhci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: xHCI xhci_drop_endpoint called with disabled ep ffff880220c81b80

[  252.241679] usb 7-2.1: ep 0x81 - rounding interval to 128 microframes, ep desc says 192 microframes

```

MB is ASUS Crosshair Formula V, the only USB devices connected are keyboard (HHKB Lite 2), mouse (A4Tech XL-755BK), RS232-to-USB adaptor with pl2303 chip and a bunch of usb hubs.

The kernel version is 3.4.5, same with other versions (3.4.3, 3.4.4).

P.S. I do not know how this is related but this problem started almost right after I switched my display from DVI to DP.Last edited by grey_dot on Fri Jul 20, 2012 9:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## grey_dot

the problem is solved by updating the kernel to v3.5.0-rc7.

----------

